# difference between 03 and 04 1.8 sentra?



## AlexA (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey I'am just trying to find a body kit. some companies say 00-05 and others say 00-03 but the 03 and 04 look basically the same to me. Even if the headlights or taillights are a couple inches difference I can fix that to make the BK fit but if its major someone drop a note for me. Thanks guys (or girls).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are currently no body kits available for the 04+ sentras. please run a search on this and also check the cosmetic section, where this thread is being moved.


----------



## AlexA (Apr 24, 2005)

*sentra*

Well I have found some online...also I did do a search on the difference between 03 and 04 1.8's and nothing only spec-v difference post.


----------



## AlexA (Apr 24, 2005)

every post i do you are always right there...can't you just answer my questions like jbody.org did. This board is suppose to be some sort of support between each other to answer questions and help but clearly that is too much to ask. I know nothing about imports or nissan for that matter. I have been a jbod for 5 years now maybe buying a nissan was a big oopps because can't get any questions answered maybe its just that no one knows the difference between the 03 or 04.
If there was something already posted I would have found it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=407524&postcount=3

There are required readings for new members. I'm guessing you haven't read those links yet?

anyways, read that one I just posted. There's one that might catch your attention:


> Do your own research: that's the purpose of search engines. Don't expect others to look up readily available information for you. We're more than willing to help, but aren't here to hold your hand.


but please read the rest of that link, too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The reason of the different years listed for body kits are of a few possible reasons.

1) The company is confused and doesnt know what it is lisiting
2) They are selling sideskirts, fenders, full bumper, or other aftermarket parts that fit both years as the 00-05 is built on the same chasis and is essentially the same.
3) Possible misread on your behalf; it happens to all of us occasionally

And as far as differences, what differences do you want? Obviously it is the same engine and transmission and obviously the body is different...but I dont understand what specefics you want to know?


----------



## AlexA (Apr 24, 2005)

*sentra*

Expect people to answer my question...yeah gosh that is a lot to ask. FUCK what was I thinking. I guess I'm use to something that the jbody.org has that this site doesn't.


----------



## AlexA (Apr 24, 2005)

*sentra*

1) maybe the companies are confused big shocker. 
2) maybe the 03 body kits can fit the 04 with a little re-working
3) I don't read years of body kits made for a model sorry it doesn't work that way. This isn't my first car I have customized sorry. I know how to do the work and where to find most the parts but since I have been a jbod for the past 5 years. Searching for import shit is a little different. Half of the companies don't make kits for imports and domestic giving the few such as ED, Andy's and ETC. 
4) Also some people I have talked to say there is not difference between the 03 and 04 or none that they can think of. From my research looking at PICTURES of 03 and 04 they look basically the same of course I dont have an upclose view of both model or measurements of head light or taillights difference. 
So what I want to know which would help in order to put a 03 body kit on the 04 sentra would be exact measurements and difference of the headlights, fenders, hood, rear trunk lid and etc. I am sure you get the point. So if anyone has any clue where this information would be or if someone has had their own experience. Any help with this would be great. You have to be kidding if no one has owns a 04 has tried to fit the 03 body kit on the car or even thought about it or for that matter did 0 reseach on this project. Yes I have done a search of someone else that has posted about difference between 03/04 or 03 vs 04, zip zero only information about the difference about the spec v which is very un-helpful to me. All I want to do is customize my sentra coilover/springs and rims are not going to cut it...i need a CF hood, body kits, spoilers, CF trunk lid, shaved/frenched trunk lid, lambo, shaved door handle kits, projector headlights/custom head lights, custom taillights that would be great. I recently just spent $8000 re-doing my sunfire and was totaled out a month later by a crazy lady that hit my car while it was parked so I lost everything I worked for and now I have nothing but a factory sentra that I spent all my insurance money on. So if you could just try to help or support and there is no reason to be an ass or jerk to me because i'm just trying to do that damn thing you all are. I am sure if you had a questions that you posted you wouldn't want someone to only respond to your own damn search and dont ask people for help. So I leave you with this quote:
Treat others as you would like to be treated. :waving:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC the hood, front and rear bumper, and headlights differ on the 03 to 04.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and front fenders


----------

